
Amicus Briefs in Support of Apple - runesoerensen
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2016/03/03Amicus-Briefs-in-Support-of-Apple.html
======
cameroncf
Salihin Kondoker's brief, husband of one of the San Bernardino victims, is in
there. Worth a quick read.

------
trungonnews
Not seeing Microsoft, Facebook, Google yet.

~~~
sjwright
Quite. This will demonstrate how much these companies really care, beyond mere
lip service of a tweet or light interview.

Boil it down, there's only one question on the table here. _Are consumer
electronics companies allowed to sell products that can encrypt data without a
government-approved back door?_ It really is that simple.

~~~
sjwright
Okay, we're getting some movement.

    
    
      Airbnb
      Amazon
      Atlassian
      Automattic
      Cisco
      CloudFlare
      Dropbox
      eBay
      Evernote
      Facebook
      GitHub
      Google
      Intel
      Kickstarter
      LinkedIn
      Mapbox
      Medium
      Meetup
      Microsoft
      Mozilla
      Nest
      Pinterest
      Reddit
      Slack
      Snapchat
      Square
      Squarespace
      Twilio
      Twitter
      WhatsApp
      Wickr
      Yahoo

